# Solved: Error Message: Runtime Error!



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

I am getting an error message when I open up my musicmatch jukebox application. Here is what it says: Runtime Error! 
This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. Please contact the application's support team for more information.
What do I do?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

The only thing you can do is uninstall and reinstall. These are the directions for version 10, let me know if you have an earlier version. If you're not comfortable editing the registry, skip that step.

The following steps will take you through a very thorough uninstall and reinstall of Musicmatch Jukebox:

Step 1: Make sure all Musicmatch applications are shut down.
- Close Musicmatch Jukebox.
- Open the Task Manager (use the CTRL+SHIFT+ESCAPE key-combination on your keyboard.)
- Click the "Processes" tab.
- Click the "Image Name" column title to sort the list alphabetically.

If any of the following applications appear in the list, highlight the application then click the "End Process" button:

mmjb.exe
mim.exe
mimboot.exe
mmdiag.exe
mm_Tray.exe
mm_TDMEngine.exe
mmjbburn.exe
mmjblaunch.exe
mm_server.exe

Note: Ending a process may take several seconds. You may see a message
indicating that the application is not responding during this time. This
is normal. Simply click the "End Now" button if you see this message.

- Exit the Task Manager.

Step 2: Uninstall Musicmatch Jukebox using Add/Remove Programs
- Click the Start button on the Windows taskbar.
- Click "Control Panel".
- Click "Add or Remove Programs".
- Select "Musicmatch Jukebox".
- Click the "Change/Remove" button.
- Select "Yes" if you are asked to verify that you want to remove any shared files.
- Reboot your PC.

Step 3: Remove any leftover files that were not automatically removed during uninstall.
- Delete any remaining Musicmatch Jukebox shortcuts from your desktop
- Close any applications that are currently running on your system.
This includes any system tray applications (next to the clock on the Taskbar.)
- Right-click on the Start button.
- Click "Explore".
- Navigate to the folder where Musicmatch was installed:

Example: C:\Program Files\

- Locate the "Musicmatch" directory, highlight it and press the delete key on your keyboard.
- Confirm that you want to delete it.
- Navigate to C:\Program Files\Common Files\
- Delete the InstallShield folder located.
- Navigate to the Windows Temp directory

Example: C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temp

- Delete the files and folders in the Temp directory. Note: Any files that are in use will not be deleted.
- Navigate to the application data folder on your hard drive:

Example: C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Application Data\

- Locate the "Musicmatch" directory, highlight it and press the delete key on your keyboard.
- Confirm that you want to delete it.

Note: Replace "user" with your Windows account name. The Local Settings folder is a system folder and may be hidden. To unhide system folders
follow the instructions at the following URL:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/tips/hiddenfiles.mspx

Step 4: Remove leftover registry entries that were not automatically removed during uninstall.
- Click the Start button.
- Click "Run"
- In the "Open" field type: regedit
- Click OK.

The Windows Registry editor should now be open. IT IS VERY IMPORTANT THAT YOU FOLLOW THE NEXT STEPS EXACTLY!

- In the left window pane you will see six main folders.
- Click the + next to the "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE" folder.
- Click the + next to the "Software" subfolder.
- You will see a list of folders in alphabetical order. If a "Musicmatch" folder exists, highlight it then press the delete key on your keyboard.
- Click "Yes" when you are asked to verify that you want to delete the folder.
- Close the Windows registry editor.

- Restart your computer.

Step 5: Reinstall the Musicmatch Jukebox.
- Please download the setup file from the following URL:

http://www.musicmatch.com/download/free/?OS=pc&DID=999990944

To ensure a successful installation, please save the file to your desktop before running the installation. If the installation is
successful, please be certain to restart your computer once more to update the system registry.

Step 6: Enter your registration key.
- Click "Help" menu within the Jukebox.
- Select "Registration" and then select "Enter Key".
- Enter your Musicmatch Jukebox Plus key


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks,

I actually have musicmatch version 9.0. Does this affect any of the instructions? I am very familiar with doing everything you said to do up to the registry edit. I have never edited the registry before but with a little guidance, I am sure I could do that also.

I forgot to mention in my original post that I tried to uninstall music match earlier but it would not uninstall through ad or remove programs. I had to manually uninstall it by deleting the it from the program folder, start menu, and I searched the hardrive for any remnants. What I did not know to do was to remove it from the registry.

When I tried to manually uninstall musicmatch it would not even let me delete the whole folder I had to delete each individual file until I was left with one application and three database files. Even thought I could not delete those files it did allow me to move them so I put those into a separate folder and finished uninstalling everything else I could find associated with musicmatch. Here is the name of the application that would not delete: mmtask. Here are the names of the database files that would not delete separated by semi colons: MMVCP70.dll; MMVCR70.dll; Thumbs. It has now allowed me to delete these files so they no longer exist except in the musicmatch that I re-installed.

It looks like at least most of the uninstall instructions should be the same as for my version (9.0) so I will follow your instruction up to the registry edit and then wait for a reply to proceed.

What exactly is the registry? Should I make a restore point before I edit the registry?

Thank You! I cannot tell you how much this is going to help me because my mp3 player relies on this software. This is a big learning experience


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

Here is the original screen shot of the Error message.
Thanks


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

The main difference between uninstalling v10 and v9 is with v9 you might want to save a few things like C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\Library if you want to save your libraries, C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\Playlist for, you guessed it, playlists and C:\Program Files\Musicmatch\Musicmatch Jukebox\Projects for burning projects. If you bought Musicmatch Plus for v9 then I would keep that, if not I would get v10.

As far as editing the registry, before you try it download ERUNT which is a good registry backup tool. Run a backup before you edit the registry. The edit is pretty easy so you shouldn't have a problem.

So try and uninstall again, make sure you stop any MM processes before you start. Hopefully you'll get a good uninstall before you try the reinstall.


----------



## chivas (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi,

I have had the same issue - following a system restore I reinstalled musicmatch (v8) but it wouldn't run (although it appeared to install correctly). I then tried to uninstall it, using pretty much the technique above - but again, it wouldn't allow me to uninstall through add/remove programs.

I finally got rid of it through various bits of hackery...  and installed version 9 instead. I am now having the same problems described above...

Any more tips or tricks to get this thing working would be much appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Well, you tried 8 and 9, might as well try 10, that is if you have Windows XP. You can try the new Yahoo Music Jukebox http://www.musicmatch.com/download/...t&DID=&OEM=YMJ&LANG=&SOURCE=get_it_now_button
or get Musicmatch 10 from here http://partners.musicmatch.com/archives/


----------



## chivas (Nov 11, 2006)

Cheers, I installed the trial version of MusicMatch 10 (not the Yahoo one) and it's all working as before!

Thanks for your help


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry I din't get back for so long. I was on vacation for a while.

I did the uninstall just like you said and installed Music Match 10 and it is working again but now I have a new problem. When I open up Music Match it does not allow me to use my portable device (my porable device is the only reason I use Music Match). The portable device button in the lower left hand corner is grey.

Thank you so much for all your help


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

Do you have any Ideas on how to get Music Match to recognize my device?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Every time MM starts up, I get the same msg 'Checking for component updates', then after that it says 'Done' and the Portable Device button goes from grayed out to normal. During that time it accesses the internet so make sure you have an active internet connection and IE is able to connect to musicmatch.com.

You might check this site to see if you need a plug-in. http://www.musicmatch.com/info/plug-ins/?PLUGIN=player&VERSION=8.20.0107MMD&OS=pc


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

My Internet connection is on and working fine but the 'checking for component updates' does not go away.

I looked at the website you gave me. Actually the website you gave me was for MM 8.1 and 8.2. I found the one for MM 10 under File>Send Current Playlist to Portable Device>Download player plugins. Or if you want, here is the link: http://www.musicmatch.com/info/plug-ins/?plugin=player&os=pc&VERSION=10.00.4033MMD&MMUID=&MMJB_KEY=&KEY_STATE=&OEM=MMD&LANG=ENU&COUNTRY=&STAG=

I will let you know what happens.


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

Now I am confused again because the plugin website for MM 10 that I posted does not have my device (PSS110). It is on the one you gave me though. Would that do any good to download the plugin for MM 8?

What else can I do? Pretend nothing happened and install the MM version that came with my Mp3 player?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

If your device isn't supported in version 10 you'll have to go back to an older version. Version 9 has a lot of bugs so I would go with 8.2. You can get older versions here: http://partners.musicmatch.com/archives/


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

I am not sure that it isn't supported. It just wasn't in the list of devices that needed extra plugins.

I'll try an older version though.

Thank you, all of your help has been great!


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok I downloaded 8.2 and now I am getting a new error message. I guess what I need to do is a more thorough uninstall right? I'll use the instructions you gave me before. Is there anything different this time? I am also attaching the screenshot of the error message.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

The uninstall is pretty much the same, there are few less files to delete for the earlier versions. I would try installing version 10 again because if you can get that working it's a big improvement over earlier versions. You don't happen to have iTunes installed do you because that can cause conflicts.


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes by the way I do have Itunes and Quick time also. Quick time wasn't playing video for some reason do you think that has anything to do with it?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Well you'll have to pick one or the other, Musicmatch or iTunes. If you want to stick with MM, uninstall iTunes and Quicktime. Then install MM, then Quicktime only.


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

What does each application need so that they can't work together?

I think that I will install MM later when I get a laptop for myself. Right now I am using a family computer and My Dad needs Itunes.

Thank you so much for all of your help!


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

If anyone knows why Itunes and musicmatch can't work together that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

This is what I heard. There were a few programmers that were working for Apple developing iTunes and they left the company and formed Musicmatch. They used a lot of same ideas behind iTunes to develop Musicmatch. Apple wasn't to happy about this so they put some code in iTunes that interferes with the way Musicmatch runs.

But MM is dead in the water anyway. When Yahoo bought it they stopped working on MM and started working on the Yahoo Music Engine which later became Yahoo Jukebox. Now they are going to try to combine the best parts of MM and Yahoo Jukebox in one product. I doubt if what they come up with will be better than MM 10, but we'll have to wait and see.

Something else I heard was that many people have reported that MM no longer works after installing IE7.


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Teratogen (Sep 18, 2005)

I am having the same exact problem, only worse.

One day I recieved a notice for an update for the Jukebox, and after installing it I rebooted my computer only to find this error message involving the mim.exe file. So I went to the Musicmatch website for help, but while I was there I downloaded Musicmatch 10, and then also purchased the Jukebox Plus (seeing as I only had the free version). I installed these over the old one and it installed fine, but I still got the same message. So I went back to read about the Runtime Error message and it said to uninstall and reinstall. Problem was I couldn't uninstall properly. It would freeze up after I clicked the prompt to okay the deletion. I went into my folder where I download all install files and deleted any new version I got from the website. THEN it finally uninstalled properly. So I reinstalled with the original one I had (which I think was version 9). But I still got the same error message.

So I went back to the Musicmatch website and filled out this thing for support. They ask for TONS of information. I never got a reply. So then I searched Yahoo to find people with the same problem, and mostly I came to forums like this where someone would respond with what the Musicmatch site said. I finally came here and went through exactly everything that was posted; cleaning out the registry, finding old remnants, all that stuff. I thought for sure it would fix it. But it didn't. I'm still getting the same error message. Not only that, but I paid for the product now and now it doesn't work!! On top of that, when I purchased the Jukebox Plus I was given a special link to download it. It was a different file than versions 9 and 10. And when I originally deleted them to be able to uninstall the Jukebox properly, I couldn't find a way to get it back when I went back to Jukebox. Unless there's some way I can enter my key to get the Plus version, I don't know what I'm gonna do. I need to get the Jukebox working before I can figure that one out.

If there's anyone here who might have any idea how I can fix this problem, other than the uninstall/reinstall method, please, let me know. It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Teratogen said:


> If there's anyone here who might have any idea how I can fix this problem, other than the uninstall/reinstall method, please, let me know.


Unfortunately, the uninstall/reinstall method is the only thing that has a chance of working. If you ever hear back from MM support, that's what they'll tell you to do.

Follow the uninstall method I posted at the beginning of this thread, but leave out the step 'Delete the InstallShield folder', that seems to cause other problems. Download and install version 10.00.4015b from here http://partners.musicmatch.com/archives/.

If the Jukebox Plus key you have is for version 10, then it will work for any version 10 that you can get up and running.


----------



## Teratogen (Sep 18, 2005)

Not only did that not work either, but the file you told me to download from that link doesn't even work. I go to run the file and it says "Error reading archive." I am lost here. NOTHING is working with this. I'm just gonna have to e-mail them and ask for a refund on my purchase of the Jukebox Plus.


----------



## jbkdad (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm sorry that I can't help with your error messages, but you don't have to worry about the upgrade process once you re-install. Before you uninstall click on *Help>Registration>Retrieve Lost Key*. This will give you your upgrade key ( I have mine recorded several places so that I don't have to pay again). I have re-installed several times and never had problems upgrading using my key.


----------



## Teratogen (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, I've got the key in an e-mail they sent to me, but it's no use if I can't even open the Jukebox. I may just have to ask for a refund or something. I'm tired of dealing with this junk product.


----------



## jbkdad (Dec 17, 2006)

I understand your frustration-if you can't use it,it is worthless to you- but, I have been using MM since version 7 and the product itself is great. Unfortunately since Yahoo! bought it, the support has been disappointing at best. I know that they want us to buy Yahoo! Jukebox instead, but a lot of us have a lot of money tied up in MM. If they would transfer our subscription, I might try it.

I wish I could help your problem--I have had a few problems, but none that re-installing didn't fix.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

jbkdad said:


> I know that they want us to buy Yahoo! Jukebox instead, but a lot of us have a lot of money tied up in MM. If they would transfer our subscription, I might try it.


If you bought 'All future versions' you might be in luck, this was posted on another forum:

It is my pleasure to assist you with your inquiry about Musicmatch
Jukebox and Yahoo! Music Jukebox.

I want you to know that Musicmatch Jukebox and Yahoo! Music Jukebox are
two different products. However we are focused on combining the Yahoo!
Music Jukebox and Musicmatch applications to build a best of breed
media player for our consumers that leverages the respective strengths
of both products. As part of this effort, the merged product will
include the most popular and most used features found in both the
Yahoo! Music Jukebox and Musicmatch Jukebox. These features will be
rolled out into future updates of the product.

The Yahoo! Music service currently includes more music than the
Musicmatch service. However, there is not a direct overlap of all
content. We're working to ensure that we have sufficient coverage of
the Musicmatch catalog once a product update is available.

Please be noted also that All Future Version customers will maintain
their customer status and continue to receive subsequent versions of
the merged product at no additional cost.

We will continue to innovate and update the software moving forward, as
this will be critical to our success in building the best end-to-end
suite of music services for our consumers.

We hope that this helps to clarify any doubts you had in mind, please
do not hesitate to reply if you still need help and we will be more
than happy to assist you, your satisfaction is important to us.
............................................................................................................

The Yahoo Music Jukebox they have now is not very good compared to MM 10, hopefully the new product they come up with will be. But if the Yahoo programmers are anything like their customer support, I'm not expecting much.


----------



## Teratogen (Sep 18, 2005)

Hmm, that is interesting. I did purchase the Plus and all future versions. It was like, what the hell, y'know? But I did read someone else's idea in another forum suggesting that any anti-virus program be disabled whilst uninstalling and reinstalling. Perhaps that could work. Because, this isn't just necessarily a Musicmatch problem. The heading on the error reads Microsoft Visual C++ Library. There are Runtime Error messages with this heading for several other things I have found out. Most of the people who get this error for Musicmatch get it with the executable (mmjb.exe), whereas I get it with the mim.exe file. So, I will try that one next to see what happens. I hate having to deal with asking for refunds, because I'd rather believe that I invested my money in something worthwhile and actually FIX the problem myself than believe that I wasted my money on a piece of garbage that shows know sign of possible repair.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Did you try installing from this link? http://www.musicmatch.com/download/free/?OS=pc&DID=999990944


----------



## Teratogen (Sep 18, 2005)

Yes. I've tried by going through the site directly as well as the link that was posted here in the beginning of the thread. I've tried the uninstall/reinstall method at least 6 or 7 times altogether, in different variations.


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

stantley said:


> This is what I heard. There were a few programmers that were working for Apple developing iTunes and they left the company and formed Musicmatch. They used a lot of same ideas behind iTunes to develop Musicmatch. Apple wasn't to happy about this so they put some code in iTunes that interferes with the way Musicmatch runs.


Who or where did you hear that from?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I read it somewhere, I'm not sure where, it could just be another one of those urban myths. 

But one thing I do know is that many people have had problems with MM after they installed iTunes, then they uninstalled iTunes and MM worked again.


----------



## Teratogen (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, I do have iTunes on my computer, but I don't know how it got there. I don't use it and I don't even own an iPod. I just never thought anything of it to get rid of it. Looks like I might just have to now, just in case.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Internet Explorer 7 also causes problems with Musicmatch, so if you have IE7 you should uninstall it and go back to IE6.


----------



## thumb10.40 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you for the info. I won't upgrade IE.


----------



## jbkdad (Dec 17, 2006)

I have iTunes, IE7, QuickTime--all of the afore mention programs and MM v10. I have no trouble with any of them working properly. I know you are trying to find any possible or potential problems, but I don't think that running any of these is causing MM not to work.

Personally, when I start having problems with programs failure to run (especially if there are several), I do a massive back-up and wipe my hard drive (C: partition) and start with a clean install of Windows and any programs that I want to continue to use. It is a full weekend of work, but it's almost like getting a new computer and is usually worth the effort. This may be drastic just to get MM to work, but there may be more problems that are causing it not to work.


----------



## Teratogen (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah, well, here's another funny little issue: IE7 doesn't want to install on my computer! I tried this several times and made sure... I run on Windows XP Professional x64. This is EXACTLY what Microsoft says is good to use IE7. However, when I attempt to install it, I just get this simple little message saying "Internet Explorer 7 is not compatible with your system." Boggles my mind. And there's no way to contact Microsoft. It's a run-around. No e-mail support WHATSOEVER. But I'll first try the iTunes thing then try the uninstall/reinstall with my anti-virus program turned off to see what happens.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

jbkdad said:


> I have iTunes, IE7, QuickTime--all of the afore mention programs and MM v10. I have no trouble with any of them working properly.


That means you're one of the lucky ones. Check the Yahoo Musicmatch Discussion Group, right now there are six separate threads talking about how MM 10 stopped working when they installed IE7.


----------

